# Bike rack for car - free (collect S London)



## theclaud (29 Mar 2010)

The sort of rack that goes on the back of a hatchback-type car. Very good condition - holds two or three bikes. A friend has moved house, no longer has a car and is looking to offload superfluous stuff. Free to whoever asks first and can pick it up from South London (Crystal Palace/Anerley). PM me your contact details if interested.


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2010)

zafira type hatchback?


----------



## Mista Preston (2 Apr 2010)

theclaud

My missus has told me that the bike rack has to go on my car not hers so as mine is a salon I dont think this will fit. Thanks for the offer


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2010)

Tynan said:


> zafira type hatchback?



Possibly - I have no idea what that means...


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> theclaud
> 
> My missus has told me that the bike rack has to go on my car not hers so as mine is a salon I dont think this will fit. Thanks for the offer



No worries.


----------



## gaz (14 Apr 2010)

Do you know if its high loading? As in above the number plate?


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2010)

gaz said:


> Do you know if its high loading? As in above the number plate?



I think it is. It belongs to a friend so I can't check right now. PM me your email address and I'll get her to contact you...


----------



## bhodgkiss (15 Apr 2010)

has this sold?


----------



## Tynan (17 Apr 2010)

this still up for grabs?

I do want one, just don't want to pay for one


----------



## theclaud (26 Apr 2010)

Tynan said:


> this still up for grabs?
> 
> 
> Sorry Tynan - forgot to check this thread. I think it has gone but will check...


----------



## Tynan (27 Apr 2010)

think?

no sweat at all fella, it's all completely ok either way


----------

